

iOS8 presents serious issues that prevent file uploading - rnicholus
http://blog.fineuploader.com/2014/09/10/ios8-presents-serious-issues-that-prevent-file-uploading/

======
walterbell
Wasn't iOS8 going to support extensions for mobile Safari, i.e. move in the
direction of more openness?

~~~
rnicholus
Yes, it will, as far as I know. That's a tangential discussion though. This
article deals with the crippling of the native <input type="file"> element and
File API support in iOS.

~~~
walterbell
Is that for web views embedded in apps? I can't recall mobile safari or any
other app providing a file upload option in a browser view. I was hoping that
extensions would enable this feature.

~~~
rnicholus
Since iOS6, the <input type="file"> element has been supported, which allows
the user to select a file or files from the underlying OS.

~~~
walterbell
Just tried this in Safari on iOS7. That element enables choosing of a photo.

To access a file from the underlying OS, do you need a jailbroken device?

~~~
rnicholus
iOS doesn't really have a filesystem. You can only store photos and videos,
which are accessible via an <input type="file">.

